

Packt’s $5 eBonanza returns - oprcampaign
https://www.packtpub.com/packt5dollar/?&utm_source=DSS&utm_medium=Refferal&utm_campaign=5D2014

======
oprcampaign
Following the success of last year’s festive offer, Packt Publishing will be
celebrating the Holiday season with an even bigger $5 offer. From Thursday
18th December, every eBook and video will be available on the publisher’s
website for just $5. Customers are invited to purchase as many as they like
before the offer ends on Tuesday January 6th, making it the perfect
opportunity to try something new or to take your skills to the next level as
2015 begins. With all $5 products available in a range of formats and DRM-
free, customers will find great value content delivered exactly how they want
it across Packt’s website this Xmas and New Year.

Find out more at www.packtpub.com/packt5dollar

#packt5dollar

------
jlgaddis
Unfortunately, many of these e-books aren't even worth $5.

~~~
nodata
Each to their own, I've found a lot of books that are worth a lot more.

